# SU Video Tutorial



## SketchUp Guru (29 Oct 2006)

Well, here is a trial video with sound tutorial. I used the Model Info box as the subject because there wouldn't be as much size reduction in going to Youtube. After this you might decide sound isn't a great thing. but here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruSZMXqAKqg


----------



## aldel (29 Oct 2006)

Dave that was excellent and much longer than I expected. Perfectly clear. The only suggestion is to perhaps have a muffler over the microphone as as there are occasional harsh "wind " noises during the commentary.

Not an easy thing to keep an even flow but that comes with practise.

Really great and I look forward to next one.

Regards, Aldel


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Oct 2006)

Thanks Aldel. I know the sound quality isn't great. the mic has a foam sock over itbut I have the computer on the desk less than 24" from the mic and my son was watching a movie on the other side of the room. I suppose I need to come up with a sound studio next.


----------



## garywayne (29 Oct 2006)

That was excellent Dave. Evey thing was just great. I could see what you were doing, understand what you were saying, and I could understand what you were talking about.

Well done that man. =D> 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Oct 2006)

I'm glad that one worked. I've just uploaded another test. This one is a short full screen SketchUp session with sound. (Might hear Winnie the Pooh in the background) I'm interested to see how much detail is still readable after Youtube gets hold of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glQvk7jurSg


----------



## John McM (29 Oct 2006)

Dave,

Congratulations. They were great. The sound was totally acceptable. Perhaps the picture was a bit blurry on the 2nd but perfectly understandable. I think this is a terrific method of teaching. Thankyou for putting in the time and effort to help us.
Regards
John McM


----------



## gidon (29 Oct 2006)

That looks good Dave - I think with the sound too it makes up for the lack of resolution. I think these video tutorials should be even easier to follow and hopfefully quicker for you to prepare.
You can always reduce your screen resolution too while preparing these vids - something like 800x600 may work well?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## garywayne (30 Oct 2006)

I like the idea a lot. 

If the blurring could be sorted, that would make the world of difference. It would also make the "VCB" more readable. 

One other thing I noticed was the speed that your mouse travels. Just like the "SketchUp" tutorials, the mouse speed is far to quick for me.

Other than that, the whole thing is brilliant.

Well done Dave.


----------

